
TransformerTTS: A Text-to-Speech Transformer in TensorFlow 2 - datitran
https://as-ideas.github.io/TransformerTTS/
======
datitran
We've just open-sourced our implementation of TransformerTTS: a Text-to-Speech
Transformer. It's based on a Microsoft paper: Neural Speech Synthesis with
Transformer Network. It's written in TensorFlow 2 and uses all its cool
features.

The best thing on our implementation though is that you can easily use the
WaveRNN Vocoder to generate human-level synthesis. We also provide samples and
a Colab notebook. Make sure to check it out and please star ⭐️ the repo and
share it! We're already working on the Forward version of TransformerTTS and
we'll release it soon as well.

\- Samples: [https://as-ideas.github.io/TransformerTTS/](https://as-
ideas.github.io/TransformerTTS/)

\- Github: [https://github.com/as-ideas/TransformerTTS](https://github.com/as-
ideas/TransformerTTS)

\- Colab notebook: [https://colab.research.google.com/github/as-
ideas/Transforme...](https://colab.research.google.com/github/as-
ideas/TransformerTTS/blob/master/notebooks/synthesize.ipynb)

